# Antelope 3 D Archery Target



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I won a 3d archery target, it's still in the box I don't archery hunt so looking to trade. I mostly muzz hunt, but am open to anything. I can't do pic's on here for some reason. Retails at cabela's for $170 I work in Kaysville and can meet most weekdays after 5. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Antelope-D-Target/744756.uts?slotId=2.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

sent you a p.m.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

answered


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Still available.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Are the legs made of plastic or the same foam as the target?


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Legs feel plastic, I am in the market for a spotting scope,among other hunting/camping items.... I would be willing to put cash with the target for the right scope but I don't need a $1000 scope either.


----------

